# Nada's All out of Bubblegum ...



## Nada (May 6, 2013)

Have to start a new one of these because I had an issue with my photobucket, and in turn lost most of the pics that were in my original thread. So, unless you want to see a bunch of grey boxes that read "picture removed" this is the place to be..

Annitha 6" Female

Boehmei 6.5 " Female

Klaasi 4.5" Female

Verdezi 4.5" Female

Albiceps 4.5" Female


P.Fortis Male

Female


Nigricolor 9" Female


Platyomma 7"



---------- Post added 05-06-2013 at 02:05 PM ----------

Nhandu Tripeppei 7" Female



T.Stirmi Female 9.75"


---------- Post added 05-06-2013 at 02:06 PM ----------

8" Pokie Ornata


---------- Post added 05-06-2013 at 02:09 PM ----------

C.Marshalli 5.5"



---------- Post added 05-06-2013 at 02:12 PM ----------

A,Versicolor


---------- Post added 05-06-2013 at 02:17 PM ----------

C.Fimbriatus



---------- Post added 05-06-2013 at 02:27 PM ----------

A,Geniculata female 5"

A.Insubtilis Female 3.5"

A.Natalensis 5.5" Female

A.Juruencola

A.Chacoana


---------- Post added 05-06-2013 at 02:37 PM ----------

OBT pair

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## CEC (May 6, 2013)

Nice pics and really like your collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (May 13, 2013)

Big Fat GBB Female

S.Melanotarsum


Young M.Robustum


Pampho Antinous

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## netr (May 13, 2013)

Lovely collection and photos. The albiceps and ornata are particularly handsome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (May 14, 2013)

A couple Blue Fangs
3" female

4" female


Idiothele Mira 2" female

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MB623 (May 15, 2013)

Awesome pics, really love the blue fangs. That's too bad about your previous thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (May 15, 2013)

MB623 said:


> Awesome pics, really love the blue fangs. That's too bad about your previous thread.


No big deal, gives me an excuse to post pics lol


----------



## Storm76 (May 15, 2013)

Still need one of those bluefangs myself...oh well  Great pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (May 17, 2013)

Young Nigricolor


P.Fortis 6" Female

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nada (May 17, 2013)

A couple young Emilia

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nada (May 24, 2013)

C.Darlingi


C.Dyscolus
A couple of BrettG's kids..
P.Pulcher



P.Reduncus female

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nada (May 26, 2013)

Freshly molted female X. Immanis.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nada (May 31, 2013)

My Pokie Ornata came out to stuff her face tonight....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Storm76 (May 31, 2013)

She looks like tank, quite bulky!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks Storm, She's definitely a beast!


----------



## Nada (Jun 5, 2013)

Adult Female Avic Laeta I recently picked up.


And a rare KB appearance.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mike41793 (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice collection! I can't wait until my GBB is all grown up like yours. Their adult colors are amazing.


----------



## MB623 (Jun 5, 2013)

How big is that KB?


----------



## Nada (Jun 5, 2013)

Mike41793 said:


> Nice collection! I can't wait until my GBB is all grown up like yours. Their adult colors are amazing.


Thanks, Personally, I've always preferred the juvie colors



MB623 said:


> How big is that KB?


She's just shy of 7"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (Jun 7, 2013)

2" female Avic Minatrix

2" female Hysterocretes Crassipes

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MB623 (Jun 7, 2013)

The KB you traded me is roughly the same size. Beautiful minatrix by the way, my favorite Avic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (Jun 7, 2013)

WOW! she must have gained some serious size last molt. she was only about 6" when I traded you a couple months ago .


----------



## MB623 (Jun 7, 2013)

Nada said:


> WOW! she must have gained some serious size last molt. she was only about 6" when I traded you a couple months ago .


 Okay, well she's probably closer to 6.5”, but she's still a beast.


----------



## Nada (Jun 7, 2013)

MB623 said:


> Okay, well she's probably closer to 6.5”, but she's still a beast.


KB are beasts at 1" let alone 6+ lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MB623 (Jun 7, 2013)

Nada said:


> KB are beasts at 1" let alone 6+ lol


 Good point.


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 7, 2013)

Cute minatrix  Love those.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrettG (Jun 7, 2013)

MB623 said:


> The KB you traded me is roughly the same size. Beautiful minatrix by the way, my favorite Avic.


I had 110+ available locally...............Nice pics Mark!


----------



## Nada (Jun 7, 2013)

BrettG said:


> I had 110+ available locally...............Nice pics Mark!


Al sold out already? I should have bought more.. lol


----------



## Nada (Jun 8, 2013)

Mo mama jamas

C.Daringi




Cancerides



P.Antinous

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 8, 2013)

Awesome darlingi - might have to venture into the baboons more after all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nada (Jun 8, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Awesome darlingi - might have to venture into the baboons more after all


Can't go wrong with a baboon...:biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (Jun 9, 2013)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm in love with your A. choacana (i think I misspelled that..not too familiar with that genus actually, though I do have an insubtilis, its still teeny tiny.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm quite fond of her (Chacoana) myself. Acanthoscurria is great Genus', doesn't get enough love imo.
Thanks !


----------



## Nada (Jun 15, 2013)

Fresh Klaasi

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nada (Jun 22, 2013)

Fresh, stunning, Juruencola.

Pokie Tigrinwesseli

Pokie Subfusca


---------- Post added 06-21-2013 at 10:37 PM ----------

New Blue Fang Female

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 22, 2013)

Interesting abdominal pattern on the subfusca...looks a bit less than normal, or is that the pic?


----------



## Nada (Jun 22, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Interesting abdominal pattern on the subfusca...looks a bit less than normal, or is that the pic?


I noticed that myself. She has a very minimalistic abdominal pattern. I'll try and get a better pic up a little later.

---------- Post added 06-22-2013 at 11:22 AM ----------

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 26, 2013)

True beauty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (Jun 27, 2013)

A couple Avics; Laeta, and Versicolor



H.Mac

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akai (Jun 28, 2013)

Love your pics.  I can't wait for my King Baboons to get that size.  I also need to get a Klassi.  Love the colors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (Jun 28, 2013)

a little post molt meal action...


----------



## famish (Jun 28, 2013)

Great looking photos and what an impressive collection you have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (Jul 2, 2013)

9"P.Nigricolor. I really like how this picture came out. As close to professional as I'm gonna get lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (Jul 3, 2013)

took some pics of some of my bigger Brachys last night.

Albiceps 5"

Annitha 6"

Boehmei 6.5"

Klaasi 5"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nada (Jul 23, 2013)

Fresh Dyscolus

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nada (Sep 20, 2013)

some late night updates..
Cambridgei


Pulcher



Reduncus


Irminia

Langenbucheri


---------- Post added 09-19-2013 at 11:42 PM ----------

Trippepei

C.Guanexiensis


S.Melanotarsum


L.Violaceps


---------- Post added 09-19-2013 at 11:45 PM ----------

Cyanognathus

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Sep 21, 2013)

You have like all my favorite spiders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (Sep 21, 2013)

Alltheworld601 said:


> You have like all my favorite spiders.


Great minds...


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 28, 2013)

Gorgeous T's! Really like the dyscolus...wasn't aware they're that blackish?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Sep 28, 2013)

I hereby declare this an enablement thread...    Fantastic collection!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nada (Sep 28, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Gorgeous T's! Really like the dyscolus...wasn't aware they're that blackish?!


She was Chocolate brown when I got her and then she molted.. I really dig her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeaceBee (Sep 28, 2013)

You have some really beautiful Ts, Nada


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Sep 29, 2013)

I am the most in love with the Sericopelma.  I've wanted one of those for a while.  I've even seen some semi-affordable females for sale, and had the opportunity, and just put it on the back burner.  Now I'm broke and I wish I'd bought one when I had the chance.  :wall:  You seen the males of that species?  INSANE looking.  The females are lovely too, but holy cow those males are out of this world!

I'm also a big fan of Psalmos, and Nhandu, of which you have both  :laugh:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks ATW, that Melanotarsum has become one of my absolute favorites.


----------



## Nada (May 24, 2014)

I haven't added anything here in quite a while...time to get more pics in here..

A.geniculata and a huuuuuuuge sac.

L.klugi 


L.parahybana

P.irminia

Ppulcher and 1i

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dementedlullaby (May 24, 2014)

Amazing collection. All your tarantulas look very well cared for. That P. Irminia is stunning and what a wonderful pose.

I love your B. Albiceps and A. Versicolor especially. I'll pick up my B. Albiceps if the store hasn't sold it tomorrow. Think I'm going to have to raise A. Versicolor from slings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (May 25, 2014)

E.olivacea.



E.pachypus

A.ezendami


---------- Post added 05-24-2014 at 10:00 PM ----------

A.chacoana (way under-rated imo)

A.natalensis

Monster genic


---------- Post added 05-24-2014 at 10:01 PM ----------

M.velvetosomma


----------



## Nada (Jun 3, 2014)

this is going to be fun... lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (Jun 5, 2014)

That M.velvetosomma is very handsome, reminds me of a T.stirmi with a red bottom.


----------



## Nada (Jun 6, 2014)

awiec said:


> That M.velvetosomma is very handsome, reminds me of a T.stirmi with a red bottom.


She just molted

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## korg (Jun 6, 2014)

That M. velvetosoma is a very, very nice spider... have they ever been bred in the US? I'm assuming not recently, if at all. Too bad!


----------



## Nada (Jun 6, 2014)

korg said:


> That M. velvetosoma is a very, very nice spider... have they ever been bred in the US? I'm assuming not recently, if at all. Too bad!


Yeah, once as far as I know; by Michigan Arachnids.


----------



## awiec (Jun 6, 2014)

Nada said:


> Yeah, once as far as I know; by Michigan Arachnids.


Looks like I'm going to have to interrogate Brain to see the next time hes going to breed these.


----------



## Nada (Jun 7, 2014)

awiec said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to interrogate Brain to see the next time hes going to breed these.


I'm hoping to join him as a breeder if I can find a male..... big if.


----------



## awiec (Jun 7, 2014)

Nada said:


> I'm hoping to join him as a breeder if I can find a male..... big if.


Good luck with that, you and Brain are the only people I know of with them in the US.


----------



## Nada (Jun 7, 2014)

there are plenty of MV out there, very few are cb, but plenty of WC. Hopefully I can find a male


----------



## CupcakeRosea (Jun 8, 2014)

Oh my sweet lord baby jesus that sac is huge! How many babies are in there?!? Like 500? 
That's amazing, congrats!


----------



## Nada (Jun 9, 2014)

CupcakeRosea said:


> Oh my sweet lord baby jesus that sac is huge! How many babies are in there?!? Like 500?
> That's amazing, congrats!


I don't know yet, but my estimation is in the 1000 area


----------



## Nada (Jun 13, 2014)

8" monster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paassatt (Jun 13, 2014)

Beautiful specimen. That's one of the good things about the terrestrial species; when they molt it's usually right out in the open like that, making the exuvium very easy to retrieve. The burrowers and arboreals that are prone to hiding always make you work to retrieve the exuvia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrettG (Jun 21, 2014)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## antinous (Jun 22, 2014)

Very nice T's! Love the Sericopelmas, Megaphobema (?), Pamphos, Xenesthis and everything! Haha

What do you use as sub?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nada (Jun 22, 2014)

theReptileGuy said:


> Very nice T's! Love the Sericopelmas, Megaphobema (?), Pamphos, Xenesthis and everything! Haha
> 
> What do you use as sub?
> 
> ...


I use 50% Coco Fiber 30% Vermiculite 20% Sphagnum Moss, and occasionally some sheet moss.

---------- Post added 06-22-2014 at 02:22 PM ----------

Velvetosomma needed a housing upgrade;

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (Jul 5, 2014)

p.cam 1sts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (Jul 8, 2014)

I like to keep my old egg sacs. I fill them with cotton balls, and put em in a collectible card case. This one might be a little too big for that....

A.genic btw


----------

